# Où sont passés mes économiseurs d'écran ?



## Romjé (23 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai une apple tv 4k depuis plus d'un an et appréciait les économiseurs d'écran "aérien"... sur ma télé fullHD.
Hier, je change ma télé pour un modèle 4k et je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais il n'y a plus qu'un seul économiseur d'écran disponible sur l'apple tv (un paysage du Groenland).
Après réflexion, j'imaginais que l'apple tv ayant détecté le changement de tv, elle a jeté tous les fichiers pour les remplacer par des nouveaux fichiers 4k, et que du coup il va falloir que j'attende plusieurs jours qu'il télécharge les nouveaux...
Vous confirmez cette théorie ?


----------



## homerbd (23 Décembre 2019)

il y a toutes les chances en effet..


----------



## Cyrielle6286 (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, j’ai aussi le même problème. Sur Samsung lcd, j’avais énormément d´economiseurs d’écran. Depuis samedi et passage a un sony 4K hdr, je n’ai plus plus que la vue aérienne de Los Angeles et quand je passe en plage, ce ne sont que les poissons de borneo. Le pb s’est il résolu pour vous ?


----------

